# [Nota de Difusión] Microchip: Primeros circuitos autónomos con reloj de tiempo real



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2010)

*Microchip anuncia la primera familia de circuitos autónomos con reloj en tiempo real/calendario (RTCC)* (11/11/2010)

​

Microchip anuncia su primera familia de relojes en tiempo real/calendarios (RTCC) autónomos I2C™.  Los seis dispositivos MCP794XX son de alta integración y bajo coste, e integran una amplia EEPROM y SRAM, así como una selección bloqueable por el usuario de EEPROM para una identificación única reprogramable de 64 bit que se puede programar en fábrica con una dirección MAC.  Los dispositivos incluyen ajuste digital para calibración de la hora del día y una función de conmutación de batería que proporciona alimentación de reserva con niveles muy bajos de tensión y corriente.  Al integrar todas estas funciones en un único dispositivo, la familia MCP794XX reduce el número de componentes y disminuye los costes en toda una variedad de aplicaciones.

Entre las aplicaciones de los MCP794XX se encuentran termostatos para un consumo inteligente de la energía, contadores de electricidad y unidades de refrigeración comercial; electrodomésticos como cocinas, lavavajillas y hornos microondas; controles del salpicadero en el automóvil y radios para coches; así como equipamiento de oficina, controles de riego, sistemas de vídeo y otros productos de electrónica de consumo.

Numerosas aplicaciones, como cámaras y PC portátiles, necesitan un reloj en tiempo real con alimentación de reserva para mantener los ajustes de hora y alarma cuando se desconecta la alimentación principal.  Otras aplicaciones, como la refrigeración comercial, el equipamiento en puntos de venta y los sistemas de seguridad, necesitan un reloj en tiempo real con un monitor en caso de fallo de la alimentación para captar y almacenar los intervalos de tiempo cuando falla la alimentación principal.  Con su circuito conmutador de batería integrado y el registro de la hora en caso de fallo de la alimentación, los RTCC MCP794XX ayudan a reducir la salud, la protección y la seguridad del sistema en aplicaciones relacionadas con el almacenamiento de bienes perecederos o la monitorización del acceso a salas seguras.  Los dispositivos se pueden solicitar con una dirección MAC preprogramada que elimina un paso que consume tiempo en el flujo de producción, y la función de ajuste digital puede ofrecer compensación de la temperatura por software, lo que disminuye los costes si se compara con los dispositivos en los que la compensación de la temperatura se realiza mediante hardware.

Mediante la presentación de sus primeros RTCC autónomos, junto con microcontroladores con los RTCC integrados, Microchip proporciona a los clientes una opción económica y con un reducido número de patillas para añadir la funcionalidad RTCC a sus diseños sin incrementar significativamente el tamaño o el coste del diseño.

La disponibilidad de la tarjeta hija *MCP79410 RTCC PICtail*™ Plus de Microchip (número de referencia AC164140, 45 dólares) está prevista para Febrero 2011.  Los seis dispositivos están disponibles en encapsulados MSOP, SOIC, TSSOP y TDFN de 8 patillas


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Nov 14, 2010)

Muy interesante, ahorra muchos componentes. Espero que se puedan conseguir en argentina y que realmente sean económicos.
¿Donde viste la información?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2010)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> ...¿Donde viste la información?..


Boletín Elektor (Nov/2010)

Más información en el hipervínculo (Imagen)


----------

